# BBs Pineapple Cilantro & Ginger Lime



## Sunkawakan (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I just have to rave here!  I got a sample of bb's pinapple cilantro last night and opened it and thought I had gone to heaven.  I have no idea how it soaps up, nor if I'm going to soap with it or just open it and smell it everyday, but it was REALLY nice.  Light, simple with interesting undertones.

And ginger is one of my favorite smells in the world.  BB combined it with lime... OMG!  Light, citrusy, energetic - WOW!  I'll make soap out of this for sure, but its MINE - ALL MINE, lol.

Hope I'm not out of line here.


----------



## krissy (Nov 20, 2009)

i have heard great things about the pineapple cilantro. i think i may have to get me some of that!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 20, 2009)

its on my HAVE TO HAVE list - and I'm not gonna get a dinky 1 oz bottle - oh no - it'll be one of the larger ones.  

Does anyone know if you can mix it with witchhazel to make an easy body spray?


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Pineapple cilantro is an absolute winner in my book.
No acc. no discolouration, fragrance that sticks unbelievably well!
And it's  a lovely sweet pineapple that mixes well with other fragrances. I last mixed it with Brambleberry Champage for "Pineapple Mimosa's".


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2009)

Sunkawakan said:
			
		

> its on my HAVE TO HAVE list - and I'm not gonna get a dinky 1 oz bottle - oh no - it'll be one of the larger ones.



I never buy a 1 oz bottle.  I need at least 1.4 - 2 oz to soap, plus I like to try in candles and body butter or lotion.  So I always get a 2 or 4 oz.


----------



## llineb (Dec 7, 2009)

Sunkawakan said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I just have to rave here!  I got a sample of bb's pinapple cilantro last night and opened it and thought I had gone to heaven.  I have no idea how it soaps up, nor if I'm going to soap with it or just open it and smell it everyday, but it was REALLY nice.  Light, simple with interesting undertones.
> 
> And ginger is one of my favorite smells in the world.  BB combined it with lime... OMG!  Light, citrusy, energetic - WOW!  I'll make soap out of this for sure, but its MINE - ALL MINE, lol.
> 
> Hope I'm not out of line here.



how does the ginger lime smell.  i bought some from wsp after smelling a candle made with a fo from lonestar candle co.  the one from wsp smells more like ginger.  i like the scent with more lime.

???????????? :0)


----------

